# Where do i put my Gobo?



## Timtam (Jul 4, 2009)

Exactly that... "Where do i put my Gobo?", its generally my answer when i get asked to plug a speaker in, or operate a sound desk!
Why because sound just isnt my thing, you see pointing lights at actors and cast and making them sweat is my thing! 

Hiya all, my names Lee i am originally from the UK but right now living and working down under in New Zealand (you may have heard of it, its just north of the south pole and we are missing the ozone layer so its kinda sunny!)

I been in Technical Theatre for most my working life, as an Electrician and generally Lighting. But for my sins have spent a year as a noiseboy  once! My current role involves a bit of everything really backstage, but i try to stick to what i know best being good ol Lampie work!


----------



## erosing (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh, and here I was, all ready to make a joke. Welcome to the booth! Feel free to kick it.


----------

